# Bathroom cement board



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I beleive you are supposed to use the masic that you will stick the tile with. If I'm wrong someone will tell us.

Dave.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use thinset.


----------

